# مشروع كامل عن حسابات ال Resistance لمركب امريكي - خطوة بخطوة



## X_MIX_X (28 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



لاجمل منتدى هندسي 

جايبلكم انهاردة مشروع بيوضح حسابات



مشروع اساسي في مادة الهيدروديناميك - قسم الهندسة البحرية وعمارة السفن - جامعة الاسكندرية - الفرقة الثالثة





wave making resistance

hull resistance

total ship resistance



المشروع من عملي

وتحت اشراف الاستاذ الدكتور / محمد عباس قطب





الرابط :



http://files.filefront.com/resisistance+JAWADGraph





لا تنسونا بالدعاء


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 أكتوبر 2007)

اخى العزيز بارك الله فيك ومشكور على مجهودك .. بس من فضلك تأكد من الرابط ولك جزيل الشكر على ما تقدم لنا .المشرف


----------



## X_MIX_X (29 أكتوبر 2007)

الرابط السليم

http://files-upload.com/files/588378/resisistance-JAWADGraphics.pdf

وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## X_MIX_X (30 أكتوبر 2007)

روابط اخرى

http://files-upload.com/files/588378/resisistance-JAWADGraphics.pdf

http://rapidshare.com/files/66359286/resisistance.pdf.html


----------



## m.hassanin (31 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر يا غالي


----------



## X_MIX_X (31 أكتوبر 2007)

متشكرين على المرور ياباشا


----------



## المهندس القرصان (2 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
لقد جربت الرابطين لكن لن أستطع تحميل الملف
أرجو المساعدة أو وضع الملف على رابط Mhid


----------



## X_MIX_X (3 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي القرصان الرجاء معاودة التحميل من هذا الرابط فانه يعمل بشكل جيد

http://rapidshare.com/files/66359286/resisistance.pdf.html


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 مايو 2008)

X_MIX_X قال:


> اخي القرصان الرجاء معاودة التحميل من هذا الرابط فانه يعمل بشكل جيد
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/66359286/resisistance.pdf.html



======================

يعمل بكفاءه مشكوووووووور اخى الفاضل ودمت بود :56::56:


----------



## gadoo20042004 (25 مايو 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## الالهام (28 مايو 2008)

مهندس/ ماهر شكرا على الرابط وشكرا مصحوب بالدعاء لكاتب هذا الموضوع -------م/الخولى


----------



## جمال كحيلة (7 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً والله الموفق


----------



## بما يرضي الله (21 أغسطس 2008)

اتمنى ان تتفضل باعطائنا الخطوات المتبعة في التنزيل لأنني أواجه مشكلة في ذلك


----------



## المساعدي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

اتمنى لك الموفقية


----------



## houssam_f (13 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام و أنت بألف خير


----------



## ف اسماعيل (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العربي


----------

